# I would like to work in America...



## claudine (Jan 12, 2012)

Please can anyone help? I am a 36 year old girl from London, England and would love to work and live in America. 

I have a cousin in Sacramento, Ca (she married an American man years ago and moved there and their children have grown up there etc) who could possibly sponsor/help me but I thought it would be also good to get some advice from here.

I understand the climate is not the best for emigrating etc right now as I have had experience in being turned down to work in Abu Dhabi by the HAAD some years ago due to the fact that my being a Medical Secretary was not warrented employing from abroad for "admin persons" ie, if I had been a doctor, nurse or professionally registered worker, they would have accepted my application. This was all done via an agency called HCL International that wrongly advised me at the time. 

Anyway, my question to all American residents and UK expats in USA (that have recently gone to USA to work/Live) the following:

1. Is there anyway as a Medical Secretary, I would get sponsorship from ie, a hospital in the US or would it be deemed inappropriate as I am sure there are plenty of American citizens that could fill this kind of post?

2. If there is any states in the US that would offer a Medical Secretary from the UK a sponsorship/job in their work place, which state/area in the US would it likely be?

3. Thinking openly, I would be happy even if I could not come over to the US as a Medical Secretary but perhaps come over and work on a ranch or some other summer type work or seasonal work that I might get a short term visa for etc, so if anyone has any suggestions on that I would appreciate it as I am wondering because of my age whether I would be able to apply for seasonal work or is this purely for under 30s?

lastly if there is any further info you need from me in order to help with my query or any general help/info you would like to offer, I would appreciate it.

Thanks lane::eyebrows:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

claudine said:


> Please can anyone help? I am a 36 year old girl from London, England and would love to work and live in America.
> @@@Can you tell me why?
> 
> I have a cousin in Sacramento, Ca (she married an American man years ago and moved there and their children have grown up there etc) who could possibly sponsor/help me but I thought it would be also good to get some advice from here.
> ...


...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You have given no info that shows you could get any employment in the US 
a degree is the base minimum ..but there are too many american out of work for companies to spend the thousand of $$ to bring in a foreigner


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> You have given no info that shows you could get any employment in the US
> a degree is the base minimum ..but there are too many american out of work for companies to spend the thousand of $$ to bring in a foreigner


Davis:>))) Let's stick to answering OP's question to the best of our ability. H1B and L1 are doing just fine as of today. Unfortunately OP did not post any qualifications for H1B nor did she mention a potential transfer through a UK employer.


----------

